# Spain versus Greece



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Why is it more British m/homers dont go to Greece? They all seem to head off in droves to Spain for the winter to drink Watneys red barrel. I,ve never been to spain before but we've 'done' Greece twice in the van, absolutely brilliant, and now with the euro its even easier. I've yet to be convinced that Spain is for me but i'll take on board any comments pro, or against.


pete


----------



## Anonymous (Nov 10, 2000)

Hi Pete

been to Spain three times now and love it and plan to go there in July. Never done Greece but would love to hear more. What route did you go, how far, where you stopped and where you camped. Any info would be greatly appreciated. I might turn left at Dover instead or right this year.  

Thanks 

Jim


----------



## 88915 (May 10, 2005)

*spain or greece*

Spain is good for the winter breaks - all round wether is better than Greece, where the winters are wet & "continental"


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Hi Jim,

1st time we went for a month, calais, lille, namur, luxembourg, metz, mulhouse, basel, lucern,milan, venice, stopped at aire at charmes and a site near lake como on the way down. Took ferry (camping on board, 2 nights) to patras, then toured the peloponese for 3 weeks, just getting into it then time to come back!

2nd time managed to get 2 1/2 months off so took a more leasurely trip down via brugge, bruxelles, along the mosel to koblenz, down to frankfurt and followed the 'romantic road' to fussen, then over the brenner pass into italy, over the dolomites to venice then same ferry trip again. Then toured mainland greece and the peloponese again for 2 months before rtu.

If theres a next time we would probably see more of italy and take a shorter sea crossing to greece or maybe down through croatia and then to greece. 
If you need anymore info (and i,ve got loads!) please feel free to PM me.

Now, what about spain, tell me about your travels and why i should consider it instead of greece.

Adio

pete


----------



## Anonymous (Nov 10, 2000)

Hi Pete  
Sounds like you have enjoyed your trips to Greece. I envy you having the time to do such tours. I have only 3 weeks max., so Spain was an obvious choice for good weather. I love France, especially the Atlantic coast but the weather can be iffy. 
All my trips to Spain have been with a caravan but I look forward to taking the MH on longer trips .. but it's a trade off of time spent getting there and time in the sun. 
Greece sounds great but I feel 3 weeks is a bit short to justify the time and cost of getting there. 
Spain has lots to offer, great weather, warm seas, a varied and rugged landscape, friendly locals, (have you seen the senoras..lol , cheap diesel and very motorhome friendly from what I could see. It was after last years trip we decided on the MH. so this will be the first trip across the channel with her. 
We plan to go full timing next year, (early retirement from the rat race ) and Greece will be definately on our list of destinations. 

Thanks for all the info, as Arni says "I'll be back" 

Jim


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Jim,

Must take you a fair old while to get to spain(presuming you're going from calais). What sort of plan/route do you take? Or do you go on the expensive ferry direct to spain?

pete


----------



## Anonymous (Nov 10, 2000)

Hi Pete 

Usual route is Calais to Paris then N7 south to Nevers, Clermont Ferrand, Beziers, Perpignan, finally over the border hugging the Med. coast. 
The plan is to get an early evening crossing, usually the tunnel, drive until 1 or 2 am, stop at an aire for about 6 hours sleep, carry on the next day into Spain..(a long day driving) Stop for the night in Spain and then drive south on the coast road heading for Barcellona. 

That's about all I ever plan, I don't book sites. Last year we did a detour into Andorra and decided a MH would suit our needs better.. 
But in reality we hate plans as such, prefering to go and stop as the mood takes us.. so , the plan is as always to have no "plan" 

Other times we have headed for the French Atlantic coast to a town called Royan, great beaches and non touristy, stayed a week or so then down the Atlanic coast into northern Spain then along the north coast. Lovely scenery, rugged with lots of coves and quiet beaches, not unlike Cornwall but less busy and warmer. 
Then head inland and find towns and villages which look as if time stopped ... people stared as if they had never seen a caravan before ..lol

It will be different this year, better I hope, the MH is a much better tool for touring and wild camping.. less stressful to drive too. 

Jim


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Thats the beauty of a motorhome, you don't have to plan nothing, not a thing. Maybe i'll give spain a prod next year, you're talking me into it.

Pete.


----------



## Bazbro (May 9, 2005)

Before retiring, my job required me to supply my holiday address. I used to delight in putting "Touring Europe". In the early years I was taken to task, but pointed out that I had booked nothing (not even the ferry!), and didn't know where we were going. Bosses were incredulous, but had to accept it when other colleagues confirmed that was exactly what we did each year - "tour somewhere in Europe". Of course, I had a rough idea in my mind where we would possibly be heading, but we'd only find out where we were going when we got there, and not before! And brilliant holidays we had, without exception. I used to feel so sorry for the package holiday people.

Barry


----------



## 91481 (May 1, 2005)

*Advice required about Croatia?*

Peejay,
Can I ask you about some advice about Croatia?Hi,
We have a lovely Talbot Express we are planning to take all around Europe (our first campervanning trip!) We are insured with Direct Dial and have breakdown assistance but neither are covered in Croatia!! Is this a common problem? Do you know of a company which will do an add-on for that country for a couple fo weeks?
Many thanks!
Alexi Warn


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Hi there hamish and welcome,

We're insured with MCIA (NIG policy). Yhey've always been helpful and efficient. Give them a call on 0870 3661245, i think they they can insure you for croatia, not sure about breakdown cover though.

pete.


----------



## 91481 (May 1, 2005)

Thanks Pee Jay.
Really appreciate it. I'll call them tomorrow.
Alexi (aka Hamish)


----------

